# Movie Mistakes



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Movie Mistakes*

Some of the best movie blunders in existence.













































In the "Battle of Carthage" in the Colosseum, one of the chariots is turned over. Once the dust settles you can see a gas cylinder in the back of the chariot.​


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

During the scene when Dorothy and Scarecrow are fighting with the trees, Scarecrow says "I'll show you how to get apples" and he gets hit by the apples. The very next scene if you quickly look at Dorothy's shoes, you can see that she is wearing black shoes, not her ruby slippers.









When the stormtroopers break into the control room, the stormtrooper on the right of the screen hits his head on the door frame. On the DVD release they've added a thump when he hits it. THUD! While unintentional, it's still one of the best moments in all the Star Wars films.









In the second half of the film, Frodo has a scar on his lower right cheek, close to his chin. Many times throughout the rest of the film the scar changes position and size on his right cheek. It also appears on his left cheek in flipped shots (most obviously on the slopes of Mount Doom when Sam is cradling his head).









In the scenes where there's a video link to the docks shown on computer, there's a bar moving along the bottom of the screen, showing us that it's actually a video that's just playing on the computer.









In the scene where Jeff Goldblum is getting the alcohol out of the fridge, he opens the fridge door and it is full of food. When his ex-wife puts the bottle back in the fridge, it's virtually empty. It's full again when Jeff reaches back in to get the bottle back.


----------

